# Erfahrung mit Java Desktop ?



## odysseus (15. Nov 2005)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Suns Java Desktop System ?

Wie ist es ? Stabil ? Schnell ? Gehört dazu ein Paketmanager ?
Welche Linux Distro steckt da drin ?

Danke im Voraus für alle Antworten, ob positiv oder negativ!

www.sun.com/software/javadesktopsystem/


----------



## TRunKX (15. Nov 2005)

Wusste nicht mal das es sowas gibt!


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Nov 2005)

früher wars mal Suse, ist aber wohl jetzt auf Solaris umgestellt worden?


----------



## thE_29 (15. Nov 2005)

Ist das gratis oder kostet das was??


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Nov 2005)

früher hats man $99 gekostet, soweit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## odysseus (15. Nov 2005)

so wie ich das verstanden habe, kostet die Linux Version 100$, die Solaris Version ist kostenlos.

Übrigens bin ich da wohl einem Irrtum unterlegen, ich dachte das ist ein 100% aus java entwickelter Desktop, der Name täuscht ein wenig. Es ist nur eine Linux bzw. Solaris Distro die von Sun zusammengestellt wird.

Mit java an sich hat es garnicht soviel zu tun, eher mit Sun.

Bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege... aber das macht ihr ja


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Nov 2005)

stimmt schon, ist halt eine Linux/Unix Distro, bei der das ganze JavaZeugs fest eingebaut ist

hab mich auch immer gefragt, was Sun damit will


----------

